# No Bobcats yet!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Haven't caught any bobcats on my trapline yet. I missed one a couple of days ago. I put my trap in the right place, he just put his foot in the wrong place. Lol. I think I'll be able to get a few, just waiting for it to happen. Today a couple of critters did put their feet in the right place tho.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You've got private land I see! Us public land tools have to use those big boxy things. I've had no takers though. Had bobcats tracks of all sizes where I caught that lion. After the lion - not a single bobcat track. Pulled out of there. I have 15 cages sitting in my driveway.... not sure I can justify putting them out with the cost of gas! These critters up at 8500 ft aren't like the ones down lower.


----------



## Mad Catter (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have set on sign, and your on location (which is sounds like you are) be patient. It can take a cat a couple weeks to cycle through its range. Odds are good of you catching the cat that left the prints in the same set, but if you want to really increase your odds, change something about your set to make it new and to make it pop a little more. I only say this because the cats curiosity is filled when it placed the tracks beside your trap.

Change it up, make something new and fresh to get that cats curiosity up when he cycles through a second time. Guide him hard and tight, force his paw onto that pan and you'll have him.

Cory


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> You've got private land I see! Us public land tools have to use those big boxy things. I've had no takers though. Had bobcats tracks of all sizes where I caught that lion. After the lion - not a single bobcat track. Pulled out of there. I have 15 cages sitting in my driveway.... not sure I can justify putting them out with the cost of gas! These critters up at 8500 ft aren't like the ones down lower.


. Its actually on Indian reservation. Cost me $250 for the permit and 80 miles from my house to where I my line set. Hopefully I can make the line pay.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Mad Catter. The sign is there figure its just a matter of time. Still getting my line set out.


----------

